# Burstner Levanto



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

We have yet to purchase a motorhome and are currently looking around at the different makes/models. We would like a coachbuilt , 6 berth fixed rear double bed with a garage and have got our list down to 3;

Burstner Levanto A 640 G
Knaus Sport Traveller 700DG
Dethleffs Advantage A 6971 DB

Does anyone own a Levanto or have any advice?

Regards,

Claire & Matt


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi we're on our second Burstner now and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

What about a Burstner A747/2?


----------

